# Thumbs Up Pensacola!



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't miss our next show on *December 2nd @ 5:30 on Blab*. Our guestsponsor is Mike Grillo with Katy Bar Exterior Door Lock System. The KatyBar adds security to your existing door to prevent intruders from kicking the door in. Verygood tool at a great price. Check themout at www.KatyBar.com . We'll talk about how safe people feel in their homes and our area in general.

I appreciate all the support and response we'vereceived. Please participate and send any questions, comments and concerns to [email protected] . If you want to recognize an individual with aThumbsUp! or agroup with a Thumbs Down! letus know. If there's something going on that needs some attention or just pisses you of send it in. 

I hope you'll all watch and give some feedback. Thanks, SHB


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will check it out Stuart. Heard about the show. I'll be watching. Kelvin


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Watch and give some feedback. Preferably emails to [email protected] . Thanks, SHB


----------

